# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Maaslandziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Maaslandziekenhuis
Walramstraat 23
Sittard 

Bezoek de website van Maaslandziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Maaslandziekenhuis.*

----------


## Wilke1

Ik wil even doorgeven dat dit ziekenhuis onder een andere naam bestaat: 

Orbis Medisch Centrum
Dr. H. van der Hoffplein 1
6162 BG Sittard-Geleen

----------


## witkop

Ik ben er een paar keer geweest,en mijn ervaringen waren positief,je loopt je rot voor je bent waar je moet zijn,maar artsen,verpleging,,allemaal heel erg vriendelijk,de zorg was ook top
En ach,ik ga niet voor het gebouw tenslotte

----------

